# Happy New Year Mini and MINI drivers!



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Was out with Master W. this morning, allowing the Red Beast to stretch his legs since it was a nice day out.

Ran a couple errands to Lowe's and Target. Upon returning to the Wingspan Estate, we spotted a Red/Red MINI with standard mid-forties female driver...lots of waves / thumbsup and gratuitous honking back and forth.

Nice to see MINI and Mini's on the road at the same time... Whether you drive a new MINI or old Mini, here's a New Year's :thumbup: for you!


----------

